# New speedsters , what the going rate ..



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Split from Eric's my new set up thread

What does a speedster cost nowadays ?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> What does a speedster cost nowadays ?


You know what they say: "if you have to ask ............ "


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> You know what they say: "if you have to ask ............ "


That you don't know what the price is?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

£8500 installed last time I asked but that was a while ago.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Regarding price:

As we do not have a world-wide network of distributors, the Speedster can also be purchased directly from our workshop in the Netherlands.

*Price of the Speedster is € 6.950*,=

This includes fully wooden crating and all necessities to install and use the machine.

Transport, VAT (European residents) and import duties to your country are not included.

We can of course assist in arranging transport.

To get an idea of all transport costs we recommend to contact an international forwarder near you with these details:

Crate dimensions: 94 X 72 X 49(H) cm. Total gross weight 80kg.

This crate also contains all accessories and a water treatment cartridge with filter head.

We strongly emphasize the need to contact an experienced espresso machine technician locally. The Speedster is a commercial machine that needs to be installed properly. Also for maintenance/service later in its life, a technician who knows espresso machines is essential. For just a couple of places around the world we might be able to aid in finding someone to help. We need to know your country and city to see if we can assist. This person or company may also assist in the purchase of the machine, when desired. Parts only warrant on all non-wearing parts is valid for two years from original date of collection from our workshop.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Since there is a UK distributor the above probably does not reply. It is very good though that there is local support.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

So 5.5k for the machine, where does the rest come from?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> So 5.5k for the machine, where does the rest come from?


I was wondering the exact same thing. I would have guessed VAT since IT IS NOT included in the price mentioned on Kees' website.

Maybe also the price has increased and the website is not updated?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

charris said:


> I was wondering the exact same thing. I would have guessed VAT but it is included in the price mentioned on Kees' website.
> 
> Maybe the price has increased and the website is not updated?


http://www.espressoworks.co.uk/speedster.html

Plus we need a picture of Eric in the t shirt


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

€5800. Bargain


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think it is a matter for Eric to consider and unless he volunteers the information (and why should he) then everyone needs to show a little respect on this matter.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I do think the question asked is how much is the Machine NOT how much Eric paid


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> I do think the question asked is how much is the Machine NOT how much Eric paid


I only asked coz I didn't have access to a price list ..it's a fair question how much they go for , if people look at this and think I'd like one, they probably like to know what it cost ..I'm unsure how I'm Being disrespectful to Eric , he doesn't have to answer ...

As Ron said I asked how much they go for , not what Eric paid ...

I've found to link to the Uk Distributor now and posted , so anyone with a inkling to look at one , can follow that .

Cheers


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

ronsil said:


> I do think the question asked is how much is the Machine NOT how much Eric paid





Mrboots2u said:


> I only asked coz I didn't have access to a price list ..it's a fair question how much they go for , if people look at this and think I'd like one, they probably like to know what it cost ..I'm unsure how I'm Boeing disrespectful to Eric , he doesn't have to answer ...
> 
> As Ron said I asked how much they go for , not what Eric paid ...
> 
> ...


+3. I also posted the link to Kees' website not to Eric's invoice.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

i have corrected my post above. In the fine print on Kees' website it is clear that VAT IS NOT included in the price mentioned (Euro6950). Now it makes a bit more sense.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Split for my new set up thread .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

€5800


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

From Kees' website:








*Purchasing the Speedster*

As we do not have a world-wide network of distributors, the Speedster can also be purchased directly from our workshop in the Netherlands.

*Price of the Speedster is € 6.950*,=

This includes fully wooden crating and all necessities to install and use the machine.

Transport, VAT (European residents) and import duties to your country are not included.

We can of course assist in arranging transport.

To get an idea of all transport costs we recommend to contact an international forwarder near you with these details:

Crate dimensions: 94 X 72 X 49(H) cm. Total gross weight 80kg.

This crate also contains all accessories and a water treatment cartridge with filter head.

We strongly emphasize the need to contact an experienced espresso machine technician locally. The Speedster is a commercial machine that needs to be installed properly. Also for maintenance/service later in its life, a technician who knows espresso machines is essential. For just a couple of places around the world we might be able to aid in finding someone to help. We need to know your country and city to see if we can assist. This person or company may also assist in the purchase of the machine, when desired. Parts only warrant on all non-wearing parts is valid for two years from original date of collection from our workshop.

To order please send us an e-mail: click here>

We`ll send our Orderform.

You will receive a confirmation by e-mail with a pro-forma invoice, the expected date for collection, and a description of all provisions necessary to install the Speedster.

Approximately 3 weeks before the expected collection date you`ll receive the final invoice by e-mail.

The funds need to be send by bank transfer. We like to receive payment in full one week ahead of collection date.

*Standard accessories*

• Filterholder 2-cup with 14-16 gram basket

• Filterholder 1-cup with 7-8 gram basket

• Rotation pump with electric motor

• 2/ High pressure hoses , 1.5 mtr.

• 1/ High pressure hose, 0.5 mtr.

• Drain hose

• Stainless steel hose clamp

• Water treatment cartridge, complete with filter head

• 2 KvdW branded shotglasses

• KvdW stainless tamper, adjustable in height

• Blind filter basket

• Jar cleaning powder

• Screen brush

• Standard parts kit, containing all rubber consumable parts to maintain machine for at least a year

• Comprehensive manual on USB stick

• Printed installation guide

• 1 Speedster T-shirt


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Please note: VAT IS NOT INCLUDED


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

More than i have in my 'saving for machine' pot.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The vat thing is confusing. We don't pay any extra vat within the eu so would Dutch vat be charged?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

How much would the entry be to have one of these for draw prize?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> How much would the entry be to have one of these for draw prize?


Lol.............too much for a raffle seriously


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol.............too much for a raffle seriously


Let's say 5k total

100x 50

100 is the most we've had I think ( l1 ? )

Struggled to go above £25 quid each


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Let's say 5k total
> 
> 100x 50
> 
> ...


1. Thecatlinux


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If you are seriously thinking about the possibility then you've really got to be talking more than 5k total.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> If you are seriously thinking about the possibility then you've really got to be talking more than 5k total.


I agree was just an illustration

Let's be clear I'm not proposing a raffle for this and that isn't a serious list


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Spoil sport!

Better than an old lever machine anyday...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought about doing a top end raffle, but the cost of a ticket for a speedster is more likely to be £60 - £70 x 100


----------

